# high efficiency in-wall help



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking to build some high efficiency in-wall speakers. I don't have depth to do a compression/waveguide. I ran across this tweeter......the only thing is the frequency response drops above 10khz. This fits the budget, size restriction, power handling and output potential. Just concerned about losing the upper end. Does anyone have any suggestions for similar price and efficiency or should I be okay with this one for theater use?

http://www.daytonaudio.com/media/resources/275-087-dayton-audio-pht1-6-spec-sheet-revised.pdf


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the drop off above 10kHz, with in-walls you will rarely be perfectly on-axis to hear above 10kHz anyways!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you going to build an actual inwall speaker or are you going to build a speaker and then mount it into the wall? The reason I ask is one of the forum members built some nice 2 way horns that he mounted in a soffit. If you are interested I will dig up the thread for you. :T


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually building in-wall speakers. They will have enclosures and be flush with the wall and playing through a spandex screen. I have looked at several other planar and ribbon tweeters but most have really low power handling and/or they are very expensive. I have only used standard dome type and full-range in past builds so I don't know what to expect out of this type of tweeter. I may not miss the drop off in frequency but I would hate to build them and then wish I had used something else.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

So are you going to go with multiple drivers to get the efficiency up?


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes. MMTMM setup. The mids will likely only be between 98-100db efficient but I can knock the tweeter down to match. Looking at either silver flute W20, silver flute W17 or HiVi L6-4R for the mids.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I have also been considering the dayton PT2C tweeter (94db). Just not sure I want to give up that much in efficiency.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

outvoted said:


> Yes. MMTMM setup. The mids will likely only be between 98-100db efficient but I can knock the tweeter down to match. Looking at either silver flute W20, silver flute W17 or HiVi L6-4R for the mids.


Are you planning on listening above reference level? If not You should be fine with 100db with 1 watt speakers. Are you going to go with an in wall sub too?


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know how often I will listen above reference level, but I don't want to have trouble getting there. Not using in-wall subs. I am using SB Acoustic 12" subs under the screen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

outvoted said:


> I don't know how often I will listen above reference level, but I don't want to have trouble getting there. Not using in-wall subs. I am using SB Acoustic 12" subs under the screen.


Sounds good, are you running both subs under the screen? I would suggest trying one under the screen and another on the rear wall as it will smooth the bass out more around the room. JBL recommends one on each apposing wall... one in the front, and one in the back, or one on each side wall (each of them centered on the wall). They also suggest one on each wall if you have the room and cash to go with 4 subs. :T


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

The room has a strange layout. I can't put a sub at the back of the room. Right now there is a sub at each corner of the screen. Eventually there will be between 4 and 6 across the bottom of the screen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you put any on the side walls to get them a bit closer to you... I think it would smooth the bass better than just in the front. :T


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually I'm pleased with the sub placement. It is fairly even across the listening positions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

outvoted said:


> Actually I'm pleased with the sub placement. It is fairly even across the listening positions.


:T :T


----------

